# FR: She's been driving for 5 years



## Cristina Moreno

Salut!
J'ai du mal à traduire cette phrase en français: "She's been driving for five years... I've only been driving for two"
Je doute fort que ça soit "elle conduit depuis cinq ans... moi je ne conduis que depuis deux" (je ne sais pas à quel temps je dois conjuguer les verbes)
Quel temps de conjugaison dois-je utiliser et pourquoi?

(NB: Je vous prie de corriger mes fautes... c'est le seul moyen pour apprendre!)


----------



## Missrapunzel

Cristina Moreno said:


> J'ai du mal à traduire cette phrase en français: "She's been driving for five years... I've only been driving for two"
> Je doute fort que ça soit "elle conduit depuis cinq ans ... moi je ne conduis que depuis deux"


D'après moi, tes traductions sont justes.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Mais pourquoi n'utilise-t-on pas le passé ou l'imparfait? (enfin... c'est une action au passé, non?)
(En anglais on utilise un temps du passé)


----------



## Jocaste

Le present perfect exprime ici une action qui a commencé dans le passé et qui continue encore aujourd'hui : elle conduisait il y a 5 ans, et elle conduit toujours aujourd'hui. Donc ce n'est pas une action qui se situe uniquement dans le passé. Cette action continue à être vraie de nos jours.

Le present perfect en be+v-ing ici met l'accent sur la durée, sur les 5 ans de conduite de cette personne.

Donc au final, pas besoin d'imparfait parce que le present perfect n'est pas un temps du passé.


----------



## pnok

Cristina Moreno said:


> Mais pourquoi n'utilise-t-on pas le passé ou l'imparfait? (enfin... c'est une action au passé, non?)
> (En anglais on utilise un temps du passé)


 
In French, this simply works differently than in English. ... have been doing sth. for X years ... is present tense in French - and also e.g. in German.
Actually, in English, the obligatory present perfect tense only *looks* like a sort of a past tense to us NNESs (non-native English speakers). The NESs percieve it as a *present* tense, not as a *past* one.


----------



## Frapap

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec l'explication de Jocaste. 
Si tu penses aux noms du temps, ça peut t'aider : le passé composé est  un passé en français tandis que le present perfect anglais est, comme le suggère son nom, un present. Le present perfect a un lien avec le présent.


----------



## Maître Capello

[…]

There is also another way in French to translate the present perfect: _*Cela fait* cinq ans *qu'*elle conduit._


----------



## dicomec

I'm not a native, but I would say, Ça fait 5 ans qu'elle conduit la voiture ; moi, je n'en ai que 2.


----------



## Maître Capello

Err… no. First you wouldn't say _la voiture_ because it is obvious. Then if you say _je n'en ai que deux_, you mean that you're only 2 years old! 

_Ça fait cinq ans qu'elle conduit ; moi, ça n'en fait que deux._


----------



## SydneyBox

Greetings
An exercise from a mid 20C French course  is to translate the following sentence:-“She’s been driving for 5 years and it’s the first accident she has had”
I would have used the construction  « Elle conduit depuis 5 ans et ... » but the answer actually given is :- « Il y a 5 ans qu’elle conduit et c’est le premier accident qu’elle ait eu »
I presume that  the « Il y a 5 ans que » construction literally translates as “there are 5 years that .” and does not translate as  “it is 5 years *ago* that
My question is whether  the two constructions are interchangeable in current speech, For example (if I still live here)  could I translate  “I’ve lived here for 2 years”  by « Il y a 2 ans que j’habite ici » instead of the more usual « J’habite ici depuis 2 ans »

Thanks


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

Yes, you're right: In such a sentence, both constructions are fully interchangeable.

_Il y a 2 ans que j’habite ici = J’habite ici depuis 2 ans = ça fait deux ans que j'habite ici_


----------



## SydneyBox

snarkhunter said:


> _Il y a 2 ans que j’habite ici = J’habite ici depuis 2 ans = ça fait deux ans que j'habite ici_



Thanks. I like the first example  because it doesn't invite me to fall into the  trap of using the wrong tense in the way that the second always does


----------



## Maître Capello

See also the following related discussions and also these ones.


----------



## SydneyBox

Maître Capello said:


> See also the following related discussions and also these ones.



Sorry for returning to an overworked theme. Nearly all of these examples suggest the depuis (+present tense) construction for my example. The il y a ... que  construction was new to me and is only barely mentioned in the threads. Since the course is about 60 years old I wanted confirmation that this construction did not sound weird.  I like it because "there are xxx that ..." invites me to use the present tense in my mind before I translate. Even though I do risk confusion with "ago".


----------



## Maître Capello

All of the solutions mentioned by snarkhunter are indeed correct. Here is however my order of preference:


_Cela/ça fait deux ans que j'habite ici_. 
_J’habite ici depuis 2 ans._ 
_Il y a 2 ans que j'habite ici._ 
As you can see, the version with _il y a_ is the one that I would use the least likely.


----------

